# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Lutje te çastit.

## VOLSIV

>>> Po e hap kete teme per te gjithe ata qe duan te thone nje lutje ketu ne forum. Nuk ka aspak rendesi se i kujt besimi je. Mjafton te lutesh, ndoshta dikush ka nevoje ti lexoje dhe te mesoje se si duhet te lutet apo ndoshta nepermjet fjaleve te tua dikush arrin te vihet ne komunikim me Zotin. Lutja eshte komunikim me Krijuesin sepse lutje ka emrin por askush nuk te pengon ta falenderosh apo te besh muhabet gjithe diten me te. Te flasesh me te ne vazhdimesi edhe gjate dites nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse te jetosh ne prezencen e tij. 
(Kujdes! Lutja eshte nje arme, drejtoje kunder se keqes).

----------


## Scion

Pike e zeze. Ne c'derexhe kane ra njerzit, po luten neper forume.

----------


## pLuS_mInuS

> Pike e zeze. Ne c'derexhe kane ra njerzit, po luten neper forume.



*Ndoshta ka nevoje te lexoje lutje ne menyra te ndryshme,ku i dihet.*

----------


## Gjyka

> Pike e zeze. Ne c'derexhe kane ra njerzit, po luten neper forume.


Pse, ti Scion nuk je njeri ?

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> O At. Te falenderoj qe ke qene me mua per kaq shume kohe dhe nuk me ke lene ne ate erresiren e shpirtit ne te cilen jemi qe kur lindim.  Te falenderoj qe me ke lejuar te te afrohem dhe te te zbuloj gjithmone e shume. Te falenderoj qe ulesh deri aty saqe une nje krijese plot difekte te te perceptoj dhe te te shijoj. Faleminderit o e Mira e pafund.

----------


## VOLSIV

O Krijues e qiellit e i tokes. Orientoje jeten time sipas deshires tende. Amen.

----------


## Gjyka

Zot i meshirshem, mi fal fajet e mija dhe ndigjoji lutjet e mija qe po ti drejtoj: vendose pagjen tende ne boten mbare qe te mos vuejn sidomos te pa fajshmit. Zot, u baft vudhnesa Jote, sepse vetem ajo asht e mire per ne. AMEN

----------


## Xhemis

O Zot drejtoji njerzit per tek e mira

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> O Krijues. Ndihmoji miqte tane te jetojne larg se keqes. Be qe ata te jene te forte dhe ti rezistojne tundimit. Amen.

----------


## Xhemis

O Zot, nëse unë të harroj Ty, mos më harro Ti mua! O Zot, mos më bë kasap, që prenë “qengja”, e as më bë dele që e presin “kasapët”!
O Zot, më ndihmo ta them fjalën e vërtetë para të fuqishmëve dhe më ndihmo që të mos e them të pavërtetën për t’i fituar duartrokitjet e të dobëtëve!
O Zot, në më japish pasuri, mos ma merr lumturinë, e në më japish fuqi, mos ma merr mendjen!
O Zot, kur të më dhurosh
sukses, mos ma merr lumturinë time, e kur të më dhurosh modesti, mos ma merr krenarinë me karakterin tim!
O Zot, më ndihmo ta shoh anën tjetër të pamjes dhe mos më lejo t’i akuzoj kundërshtarët e mi se janë tradhtarë, për shkak se më kundërshtojnë në mendim!
O Zot, më mëso t’i dua njerëzit ashtu siç e dua veten dhe më mëso ta gjykoj veten ashtu siç i gjykoj njerëzit!
O Zot, mos lejo të prekem me arrogancë kur kam sukses dhe mos lejo të prekem me pesimizëm kur dështoj, por më përkujto gjithherë se dështimi është përvojë që i paraprinë suksesit!
O Zot, më mëso se toleranca është niveli më i lartë i forcës, kurse dëshira për hakmarrje është aspekti i parë i dobësisë!
O Zot, nëse më zhvesh nga pasuria, ma lë shpresën, nëse më zhvesh nga suksesi ma lë fuqinë e këmbënguljes derisa të triumfoj kundër dështimit, e nëse më zhvesh nga shëndeti, ma lë dhuntinë e besimit!
O Zot, nëse bëj keq ndaj njerëzve, më jep forcën e kërkimfaljes, e nëse ndaj meje bëjnë keq njerëzit, më jep forcën e faljes dhe tolerancës!

----------


## VOLSIV

Shume lutje e bukur.
Amen.

----------


## Xhemis

Kur turbullohet deti dhe era e fortë përplas valët e saja me fuqi njëra mbi tjetrën sikur të ishin të hidhëruara, marinarët thirrin për ndihmë dhe shpëtim:O Allah!
-Kur në terrin e natës së shkretëtirës kalorësi e humb drejtimin, dhe karavani prish orientimin e tij, ata thirrin Atë të Cilit terri i natës nuk ia pengon dëgjimin e zërit të nevojtarit: O Allah!

-Kur ta godasë njeriun e keqja e rëndë, që s’të lejon të bësh lëvizje, s’ke ç’bën tjetër përpos të thërrasësh Allahun: O Allah!

-Kur mbyllen dyert përpara syve, e nuk ka rrugëdalje tjetër pos të mbështetesh i shtangur pas dere, e kur lypësve u shtrohet pëlhura mbi fytyra, njeriu bërtet: O Allah! 

-Kur ngushtohet rruga e ju vihen kurthe, ju ndërpriten shpresat e ju këputet litari ju thirrni me zë të lartë: O Allah!

-Tek Krijuesi yt arrin fjala e mirë, arrin lutja e sinqertë, lidhja e vërtetë, Ai sheh lotin tënd të pastër kur ti e derdh diku në qoshe, ta di fshehtësinë e brendshme ku ti struk sekretin.

-Drejt Allahut shtrihen duart dhe drejtohen, duart që nuk do të mbeten të thara, por do të kthehen me atë që kërkove, sepse Allahu është Qetësuesi i përpiktë i zemrës tënde ndaj fatkeqësisë që të goditi.

-Me Emrin dhe mbrojtjen e Tij dëbohen dhe largohen të këqijat rreth teje.

-Me përkujtimin e Emrit të Tij të qetësohet zemra dhe të freskohet shpirti, të shuhet flaka e zemërimit, kthehet mendja e zë vend bindja.

-Emri Allah është më i miri emër dhe përmban më të bukurat shkronja, është shprehja më e vërtetë dhe më e shtrenjtë.

-Allahut i takon pasuria, fuqia dhe lartmadhëria.

Gjithçka është pronë e Tij.

“Dhe çdo të mirë që e keni, ajo është prej Allahut”. (Kur’an: sure-16:ajeti-53)
Mos prito, bëje këtë lutje për të mirën tënde:
-O Zoti ynë, na i zbut zemrat, na shndërro tmerrin e brengave në hare, na bëj sypatrembur kur na kaplon frika.-O Zoti ynë, freskoji shpirtrat tanë me bindje të paluhatshme, dhe shuaje prushin e shpirtrave të ndezur me ujin e besimit.

-O Zoti ynë, largoje prej nesh mërzinë dhe pikëllimin, lësho mbi sytë tanë të frikësuar siguri, mbi shpirtrat e shqetësuar qetësi, dhe hapi dyert e zgjidhjes me shpejtësi!*AMIN*

----------


## davidd

his words shell never pass, the truth must be done, zoti jezu krisht ju bekoft te gjitheve. amin

----------


## Xhemis

Hyrje



Lutja është pjesë e natyrës njerëzore. Njeriu kur të sëmuret, e humb shëndetin, e me këtë edhe fuqinë, dobësohet, e Allahu e mëshiron dhe e shëron. Pejgamberi s.a.v.s na ka porositur të kërkojmë shërim, shpëtim dhe sigurim tek Allahu i Lartmadhëruar.

Lutja është arma e besimtarit, shtyllë e fesë, dritë e qiejve dhe e Tokës, me të cilën qetësohen zemrat dhe shpirtrat.

Zoti i Lartmadhëruar gëzohet kur besimtari i lutet Atij, ndërsa hidhërohet kur besimtari e braktis lutjen.

Zoti i Lartmadhëruar në Kuranin famëlartë thotë:

E kur robërit e Mi të pyesin (O Muhamed) për Mua, Unë jam afër, i përgjigjem lutjes së atij që lutet.

Lutja është shpresë dhe kërkesë drejtuar Allahut xh.sh. Lutja është truri i ibadetit. Lutja është shkak i fuqishëm për largimin e fatkeqësive. Lutja është ushqim shpirtëror dhe mendor. Istigfari është metoda më e suksesshme për shërim nga sëmundjet psikike.

Njeriu, i cili vazhdimisht bënë istigfar është i mbrojtur nga fatkeqësitë, dëmi dhe rreziqet.

Në Kuran hasim ajete të shumta, të cilat flasin për lutjen. Kurani në vete përmban forma të ndryshme të lutjeve, të istigfarit, të madhërimit dhe të lavdërimit të Allahut. Me leximin e ajeteve njeriu qetësohet në aspektin psikik dhe shpirtëror. Shumë ajete në Kuran kanë të bëjnë me shërimin, mbrojtjen dhe me kërkesa tjera.

Përderisa lutja është ibadet, lexues i nderuar: Lute Zotin me zemër, me shpresë, me durim, me sinqeritet, me bindje të thellë dhe me vendosmëri. Ta dish se lutja ka shtyllat, degët, kohën dhe arsyen e saj. Nëse e qëllon shtyllën, forcohesh, nëse i qëllon degët lartesohesh, e nëse e qëllon kohën dhe arsyen, shpëton. Shtylla e saj është që të bëhet me gjithë zemër dhe duke shpresuar në bekimin e Allahut xh.sh. Degët e saj janë sinqeriteti dhe ushqimi hallall, kurse koha është kur njeriu është i vetmuar dhe i qetë shpirtërisht, arsyet e pranimit janë salavatet mbi Muhamedin a.s.

Kurani fisnik na shpjegon raste të pejgamberëve. Njeriu i parë i njerëzimit dhe pajgamberi i parë, Ademi a.s. kishte bërë gabim. Pastaj Zoti i Lartëmadhëruar e mësoi që të lutet, e pas lutjes tia falë gabimin. Ademi a.s e luti Zotin tia falë gabimin, dhe Zoti e fali.

Pas një kohe vjen pejgamberi i Allahut, Nuhu a.s. Ai 950 vite thirri në rrugë të drejtë, mirëpo populli i tij nuk e dëgjonte. Ai u mundua ti thërrasë në të gjitha format e mundëshme; haptazi e fshehurazi; ditën e natën. Kur e pa se nuk ka shpresë, atëherë iu lut Zotit që ta shpëtojë prej popullit pabesimtar, dhe Zoti e shpëtoi.

Ejubi a.s ishte sëmurë, kishte humbur pasurinë dhe fëmijët, kishte mbetur i vetmuar, kur iu lut Zotit të Lartmadhëruar, Ai iu përgjigj, e shëroi, i dha shëndet, fëmijë dhe pasuri.

Edhe Ejjubi, kur e thirri në ndihmë Zotin e vet: Më gjeti fatkeqësia, kurse Ti je më i mëshirëshmi i të gjithë mëshiruesve. Iu përgjigjëm nga mëshira Jonë dhe fatkeqësinë që e mundonte ia hoqëm, dhe ia dhamë familjen, dhe krahas tyre edhe aq (ia dyfishuam familjen), që të jetë mësim për adhuruesit. (El-Enbija, 83-84)

Junusi a.s ishte në momentet më të vështira, në thellësi të detit, në errësirën e barkut të peshkut, por edhe në këte gjendje iu lut Zotit, dhe Zoti e shpëtoi nga vdekja e sigurt.

Edhe Dhen-Nuni (Junusi), kur shkoi i zemëruar dhe mendoi se atij nuk kemi çka ti bëjmë, po pastaj në errësirë thirri: Nuk ka Zot përveç Teje, Ty të takon Lavdërimi, Unë me të vërtetë isha prej të padrejtëve. Iu përgjigjëm dhe e shpëtuam nga ajo që e shtrëngonte. Kështu Ne i shpëtojmë besimtarët. ( el Enbija, 87-88).

Zekerijau a.s ishte plakur, eshtrat iu kishin dobësuar, ishte thinjur i tëri, gruaja e tij ishte plakur, por kur iu lut Zotit ti japë fëmijë, Zoti ia plotësoi dëshirën dhe ia dhuroi djalin (Jahja), i cili ishte edhe pajgamber, i ditur, i urtë, i sjellshëm për familjen dhe i devotshëm.



Zoti i Lartëmadhëruar në Kuran thotë:

Edhe Zekerijas, kur e luti Zotin e vet: O Zoti im, mos më lër të vetmuar, e Ti je trashëgimtari më i mirë. Iu përgjigjëm, dhe atij i dhuruam Jahjanë dhe bashkëshorte të mirë. Ata vërtë ishin që nxitonin të bënin punë të mira dhe na lutnin me shpresë dhe frikë, dhe ndaj Nesh ishin të përulur. (El-Enbija, 89-90)

Në Kuran shumë ajete flasin për lutjen, ato kanë të bëjnë me shërimin, tejkalimin e rreziqeve, tejkalimin e fatkeqësive, shtimin e të mirave dhe kërkesave tjera:

O Zoti ynë, mos na dëno nëse harrojmë ose gabojmë pa qëllim.

O Zoti ynë, mos na ngarko me barrën që ua ke ngarkur atyre para nesh.

O Zoti ynë, mos na ngarko me atë çka nuk kemi mundësi. Shlyeji mëkatet tona, na falë, na mëshiro. Ti je mbrojtësi ynë i vetem, andaj na ndihmo kunder popullit pabesimtar. (El Bekare, 286)





















KAPITULLI I PARË
LUTJE PERSONALE















































Lutja për pranimin e lutjeve



... Rabbena tekabbel minna. Inneke entes-Semiul Alimë.

... رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ

O Zoti ynë, pranoje nga ne. Vërtet Ti je Dëgjues, i Ditur.

(El-Bekare, 127)













Lutja për pastrimin e shpirtit dhe zemrës



Rabbenagfir lena veli ihvaninel-ledhine sebekuna bil iman.

Ve la texhëal lena fi kulubina gil-len

lil-ledhine amenu.

Rabbena inneke reufun rahim.

... رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْأِيمَانِ وَلا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلّاً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَؤُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ

Zoti ynë, falna neve dhe vëllezërit tan, të cilët para nesh u pajisën me besim, dhe mos lejo që në zemrat dhe shpirtrat tan të ketë urrejtje ndaj atyre që besuan. Zoti ynë, Ti je i Butë, Mëshirues.







Lutja për shpëtim prej vështirësive të mëdha



Rabbenakshif annel adhabe inna muëminun.

رَبَّنَا اكْشِفْ عَنَّا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّا مُؤْمِنُونَ

Zoti ynë, largoje prej nesh dënimin, vërtet ne të besojmë.

(Ed-Duhan, 12)















Lutja për shtepi të re, çlirim dhe triumf



Rabbi ed-hilnij mud-hale sidkin ve ehrixhnij muhrexhe sidkin vexh`alnij min ledunke sultanen nesira.

... رَبِّ أَدْخِلْنِي مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ وَأَخْرِجْنِي مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ وَاجْعَلْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ سُلْطَاناً نَصِيراً

Zoti im, më shpjer në vend të mirë, dhe më nxirr në mënyrë të mirë dhe të ndershme, dhe nga ana jote më dhuro fuqi ndihmuese (të çlirohem dhe të triumfoj).

(El-Isra, 80)











Lutja për durim



Fe sabrun xhemilë, vallahul musteanu ala ma jesifunë.

... فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ

Durimi është më së miri. Allahut i kërkohet ndihmë për atë që i përshkruani ju.

(Jusuf, 18)















Lutja kur je i hipur mbi anije apo udhëton me aeroplan



Bismil-lahi mexhreha ve mursaha inne Rabbij le Gafurun Rrahimë.

... بِسْمِ اللَّهِ مَجْرَاهَا وَمُرْسَاهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ

Me emrin e Allahut lundëron (fluturon) dhe ndalet. Vërtet Zoti im është Falës, Mëshirues.

(Hudë, 41)













Lutja për shërim nga plogështia dhe nga çdo sëmundjeje



Ennij messenijed-durr-rru ve ente erhamurr-rrahiminë.

... أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ

vërtetë më ka kapluar plogështia dhe Ti je më i mëshirshmi i të gjithë mëshiruesve.

(Enbija, 83)















Lutja për shpëtim nga fatkeqësitë



La ilahe il-la ente subhaneke innij kuntu minedh-dhaliminë.

... لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ

Nuk ka zot përveç Teje, Ty të takon lavdërimi. Vërtet unë isha prej të padrejtëve.

(El-Enbija, 87)













Lutja ndaj cytjeve të shejtanit dhe mosafrimit të tyre



Rabbi eudhu bike min hemezatish-shejatinë, ve eudhu bike rabbi en jahdurunë.

... رَبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ .

وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ .

O Zoti im, unë kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje (mbështetem te Ti) prej cytjeve (prekjeve dhe ngacmimeve) të djajve, dhe mbështetem te Ti që ata të mos më afrohen.

(El-Muëminunë, 98)











Lutja për zgjerim të kraharorit



Rabishrah lij sadrij.

Ve jessir lij emrij.

... رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي . وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي .

Zoti im, zgjero kraharorin tim.

Dhe lehtëso çështjet e mia.

(Ta Ha, 25)















Lutja për lehtësim të çështjeve



Rabishrah lij sadrij.

Ve jessir lij emrij.

... رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي . وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي .

Zoti im, zgjero kraharorin tim.

Dhe lehtëso çështjet e mia.

(Ta Ha, 26)













Lutja per gjuhë të pastër



Rbbishrah lij sadrij,

ve jessir lij emrij,

vehlul ukdeten min lisanij,

jefkahuu kavlij.

قَالَ رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي . وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي . وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِنْ لِسَانِي . يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي

Zoti im, zgjero kraharorin tim,

lehtëso çështjen time,

çliro nyjen nga gjuha ime,

që të kuptohet fjala ime.

(TaHa, 27- 28)



Lutja per dituri



Rabbi zidnij ilma.

... رَبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْماً

O Zoti im, më shto mua dituri.

(Ta Ha, 114)



















Lutja per falje të namazit



Rabbixhalnij mukijmes-salati.

رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاةِ ...

Zoti im, më bën falës të namazit.

(Ibrahim, 40)

















Lutja për devotshmëri



Semiëna ve etaëna, gufraneke Rabbena ve ilejkel mesijrë.

... سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ

... dëgjuam dhe pranuam, falje vetëm prej Teje kërkojmë, o Zoti ynë,

dhe përfundimin e kemi tek Ti.

(El-Bekare, 285)











Lutja për forcimin e zemrës dhe të imanit



Rabbena la tuzig kulubena beade idh hedejtana,

ve heb lena min ledunke rahmeten,

Inneke entel Vehhab.

رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً

إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ

Zoti ynë, mos lejo të rrëshqasin zemrat tona pasi që na ke udhëzuar,

dhe na dhuro nga Ti mëshirë,

vërtet Ti je Bujar.

(Ali Imran, 8)







Falënderimi për udhëzim në Islam



Elhamdu lil-lahil-ledhi hedana li hadha ve ma kunna li nehtedije leu la en hedanall-llah.

... الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي هَدَانَا لِهَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لِنَهْتَدِيَ لَوْلا أَنْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ..

Falënderojmë Allahun, i Cili na udhëzoi në këtë fe Islame,

se po të mos na kishte udhëzuar, nuk do të kishim qenë të udhëzuar.

(El-Earafë, 43)









Lutja për shpëtim nga xhehenemi



Rabbenasrif anna adhabe xhehennem,

inne adhabeha kane garama,

inneha saet mustekarren ve mukama.

رَبَّنَا اصْرِفْ عَنَّا عَذَابَ جَهَنَّمَ إِنَّ عَذَابَهَا كَانَ غَرَاماً .

إِنَّهَا سَاءَتْ مُسْتَقَرّاً وَمُقَاماً .

Zoti ynë, largo nga ne dënimin e xhehenemit,

vërtet dënimi në të është i papërballueshëm,

vërtet, nuk ka vendbanim dhe vendqëndrim më të keq.

(Furkan, 65-66)







Lutja për largimin e pikëllimit



Elhamdu lil-lahil-ledhij edhhebe annel hazen.

... الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَذْهَبَ عَنَّا الْحَزَنَ ...

Falënderimi i takon Allahut, i Cili largoi nga ne pikëllimin.

(Fatir, 35)















Lutja për lënie në kompetencë çështjen tek Allahu



Ve ufevvidu emrij ilall-llah.

Innell-llahe besirun bil ibadë.

... وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ

Po i lë çështjet e mia në kompetencë të Allahut. Vërtet, Allahu i sheh robërit.

(El-Gafir, 44)















Lutja për ndriçim në Ditën e Kijametit



Rabbena etmim lena nurena,

vegfir lena,

inneke ala kul-li shej in kadiirë.

... رَبَّنَا أَتْمِمْ لَنَا نُورَنَا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ

Zoti ynë, na plotëso dritën tonë,

na fal ne,

vërtet Ti ke mundësi për gjithçka.

(Tahrimë, 8)











Lutja për të ndërtu shtëpi në xhenet



Rabbibni lij indeke bejten fil xhenneti.

... رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِنْدَكَ بَيْتاً فِي الْجَنَّةِ ...

Zoti im, më ndërto mua një shtëpi në Xhenet.

(Et-Tahrimë, 11)

















Mbështetja në Allahun



Hasbunall-llahu ve niëmel vekijlë.

... حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ

Na mjafton Allahu,

nuk ka mbrojtës më të mirë.

(Ali Imran, 173)















Mbështetja në Allahun



Inil hukmu il-la lil-Lah,

alejhi tevekkeltu,

ve alejhi fel jetevekkelil mutevekkilunë.

... إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَعَلَيْهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُونَ

Padyshim vendimi i takon vetëm Allahut,

vetëm Atij i jam mbështetur,

dhe vetëm Atij le ti mbështeten ata që kanë besuar (mbështetur).

(Jusuf, 67)









Duaja që kur të vdesësh të vdesësh në Islam



Teveffeni muslimen,

Ve elhiknij bis-salihinë.

... تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِماً وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ

Më bën që të vdes musliman

dhe më përcjell te të mirët.

(Jusuf, 101)















Mbështetje dhe pajtueshmëri prej Allahut



Ve ma tevfikij il-la bil-lah

Alejhi tevekkeltu

Ve ilejhi unibë.

... وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ

I mbështetem dhe kërkoj pajtueshmëri prej Allahut

vetëm Atij iu kam mbështetur

dhe vetëm te Ai jam i drejtuar.

(Hudë, 88)











Lutja për mëshirë



Rabbigfir verham

ve ente hajrurr-Rrahiminë.

رَبِّ اغْفِرْ وَارْحَمْ وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ

O zoti im, më fal, më mëshiro, Ti je më i miri Mëshirues.

(El-Muëminun, 118)













Lutja për mëshirë dhe qetësim



Rabbena atina min ledunke Rahmeten

ve hejjië lena min emrina resheda.

... رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَداً

Zoti ynë, na jep mëshirë prej mëshirës Tënde,

dhe në çështjet tona na pajis udhëzim.

(El-Kehf, 10)















Lutja për faljen e gabimeve të prindërve



Rabbenagfir lij

ve livalideje

ve lil muëminine jevme jekumul hisabë.

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ

Zoti ynë, më fal mua,

prindërit e mi,

dhe besimtarët Ditën kur jepet llogaria.

(Ibrahimë, 41)













Lutja për mëshirë prindërve



Rabbirham huma kema rabbejanij sagira.

... رَبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيراً

Zoti im, mëshiroji (dy prindërit e mi) ashtu siç më edukuan në vegjëli.

(El-Isra, 24)















Lutja për mëshirë



Rabbena la tuzig kulubena beade idh hedejtena

ve heb lena min ledunke rahmeten

inneke entel Vehhabë.

رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً

إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ

O Zoti ynë, mos lejo që të rrëshqasin zemrat tona pasi që na ke udhëzuar

dhe na dhuro nga Ti mëshirë,

Vërtet Ti je Bujar.

(Ali Imran, 8)







Lutja për mbrojtje dhe mëshirë



Fall-llahu hajrun Hafidha

ve huve erhamurr-Rrahiminë.

... فَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ حَافِظاً وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ

Allahu është ruajtësi dhe mbrojtësi më i Miri

dhe Ai është më i Mëshirshmi i të gjithë mëshiruesve.

(Jusuf, 64)











Lutja për kërkimin e faljes dhe mëshirës



Rabbena dhalemna enfusena

ve in lem tegfir lena

ve terhmana

lenekunenne minel hasirinë.

رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ

Zoti ynë, ne i bëmë padrejtësi vetes sonë,

nëse nuk na fal gabimet tona

dhe nuk na mëshiron,

do të jemi prej të humburve.

(Earaf, 23)









Lutja për falje



Rabbenagfir lena dhunubena

ve israfena.

... رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا ...

Zoti ynë, na fal neve gabimet tona

dhe tejkalimet tona (në vepra).

(Ali Imran, 147)











Lutja për falje gabimesh dhe shpëtim nga zjarri



Rabbena innena amenna

fegfir lena dhunubena

ve kina adhaben-narë.

... رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

Zoti ynë ne të kemi besuar plotësisht,

na fal gabimet tona,

dhe na ruaj nga dënimi i zjarrit.

Ali Imran 16









Lutja për furnizim



Tuligjul lejle fin-nehari ve tuligjun nehare fil-lejl

ve tuhrigjul hajje minel mejjiti ve tuhrigjul mejjite minel hajj

ve terzuku men teshau bigajri hisabë.

تُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ وَتُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَتُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَتُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَتَرْزُقُ مَنْ تَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ

Ti e fute natën në ditë dhe Ti e fute ditën në natë, Ti nxjerr nga i vdekuri të gjallin dhe nga i gjalli të vdekurin dhe Ti e begaton pa masë atë që do!

(Ali Imran, 27)







Lutaj për të mirat e kësaj bote



Rabbena atina fid-dunja haseneten

ve fil ahireti haseneten

ve kina adhaben-narë.

... رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

Zoti ynë, na jep të mira në këtë botë

dhe në botën tjetër na jep të mira,

dhe mbrona nga zjarri i Xhehenemit.

(El-bekare, 201)







Lutja për pozitë



Allahumme malikel mulki, tuëtil mulke men teshau, ve tenziul mulke mimmen teshau, ve tuizzu men teshau, ve tudhil-lu men teshau, bi jedikel hajr, inneke ala kul-li shej in kadirë.

اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتَنْزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُعِزُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُذِلُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ

Zoti im, Sundimtar absolut i të gjithë sundimtarëve,

i jep sundim cilit do Ti,

e zbret nga sundimi cilin do Ti,

e ngritë në pozitë të lartë cilin do Ti,

e zbret nga pozita cilin do Ti,

në dorën Tënde është e mira,

vërtet Ti ke mundësi për çdo send.

(Ali Imran, 26)



Lutja për qeverisje



Rabbi heb lij hukmen

ve elhiknij bis-salihinë.

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي حُكْماً وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ

Zoti im, më dhuro qeverisje

dhe më bën prej bamirësve.

(Shuaraë, 83)















Lutja për qeverisje të veqanë



Rabbigfir lij

ve heb lij hukmen la jenbegij liehadin min beadij

inneke entel vehhabë.

... رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَهَبْ لِي مُلْكاً لا يَنْبَغِي لِأَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِي

إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ

Zoti im, më fal,

dhe më jep qeverisje, të cilën nuk mund ta ketë askush pas meje,

vërtet Ti je Bujar.

(Sadë, 35)

----------


## Xhemis

LUTJE PËR FAMILJEN













































Lutja për bashkëshorte të mirë, fëmijë të mirë dhe devotshmëri



“Rabbena heb lena min ezvaxhina

ve dhurr-rrijjatina kurr-rrate eajunin

vexh’alna lil muttekine imama.”

... رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَاماً

“Zoti ynë, na dhuro prej bashkëshorteve tona,

dhe prej pasardhësve tanë,

prej atyre që na pushon syri e na qetesohet zemra

dhe na bën shembëlltyrë për të devotshmit.”

(Furkan, 74)







Lutja për fëmije të mirë



“Rabbi la tedhernij ferden

ve ente hajrul-varithijnë.”

... رَبِّ لا تَذَرْنِي فَرْداً وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ

“Zoti im, mos më lër të vetëm,

Ti je trashëguesi më i miri.”

(El-Enbija, 89)















Lutja për fëmijë të mirë



“Rabbi heb li min ledunke dhurr-rrijjeten tajjibeh,

inneke semiud-du’aë.”

... رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءِ

“Zoti im, më dhuro nga Ti pasardhës (fëmijë) të mirë,

vërtet Ti i dëgjon lutjet.”

(Ali Imran, 38)











Lutja për fëmijë të mirë



“Rabbi heb lij mines salihinë.”

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ

“Zoti im, më dhuro fëmijë prej të mirëve.”

(Es-Saffatë, 100)















Lutja për faljen e namazit vetë dhe në familje



“Rabbixh’alnij mukimes salati

ve min dhurr-rrijjetij

Rabbena ve tekabbel duaë.”

رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاةِ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاءِ

“Zoti im, më bën mua falës të namazeve,

dhe prej pasardhësve të mi,

Zoti ynë, pranoje lutjen time.”

(Ibrahim, 40)









Lutja për familje të shëndoshë dhe falënderim



“Rabbi evziënij en eshkureke niëmetekel-letij en’amte alejje

ve ala validejje

ve en eamele salihan terdahu,

ve eslih lij fi dhurr-rrijjetij

innij tubtu ilejke ve innij minel musliminë.”

... رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحاً تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ

“Zoti im, më bën të të falënderoj për të mirat që m’i ke dhënë mua dhe prindërve të mi,

më bën të bëj punë të mira, me të cilat do të jesh i kënaqur,më bën të mirë mua dhe pasardhësit e mi,unë pendohem vetëm tek Ti dhe unë jam prej të dorëzuarve (musliman).”

(El-Ahkafë, 15)



Lutja për ruajtje të familjes kur je apo jan në gurbet



“Fall-LLahu hajrun hafidha

ve huve erhamurr-Rrahiminë.”

... فَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ حَافِظاً وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ

“Allahu është ruajtësi dhe mbrojtësi më i Miri

dhe Ai është më i mëshirshmi i të gjithë mëshiruesve.”

(Jusuf, 64)











Lutja për kthimin e të zhdukurve (apo gjetjen e të pagjeturve)



“Fe sabrun xhemilë

‘asall-llahu en jeëtijenij bihim xhemi’a

innehu huvel Alimul Hakimë.”

.. فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَنِي بِهِمْ جَمِيعاً

إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ

“Durimi është më së miri,

ndoshta Allahu m’i kthen të gjithë,

vërtet Ai është i Ditur, i Urtë.”

(Jusuf, 83)















LUTJA PËR QYTETIN DHE SHOQËRINË















































Lutja për rrizk, paqe dhe lumturi në qytet



“Rabbixh’al hadhel beleden aminen,

verzuk ehlehu mineth-themerati

men amene minhum bil-lahi vel jevmil ahiri.”

... رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا بَلَداً آمِناً وَارْزُقْ أَهْلَهُ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ مَنْ آمَنَ مِنْهُمْ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ ...

“Zoti im, bëre këtë qytet të qetë dhe të sigurt, furnizo banorët e tij me fruta (të mira),

atë që prej tyre beson në Allahun dhe Ditën e Gjykimit.”

(El-Bekare, 126)









Lutja për paqe në qytet dhe largimit të qytetarëve nga idhujtaria



“Rabbixh’al hadhel belede aminen

vexhnubnij ve benijje

en neabudel esnam.”

... رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا الْبَلَدَ آمِناً وَاجْنُبْنِي وَبَنِيَّ أَنْ نَعْبُدَ الْأَصْنَامَ

“Zoti im, bëre këtë qytet të qetë dhe të sigurt,

më mbro mua dhe fëmijët e mi nga adhurimi i idhujve.”

(Ibrahimë, 35)

















LUTJA PËR TË SHPËTUAR NGA ARMIKU



















































Lutja për shpëtim ndaj të korruptuarve



“Rabbinsurnij ‘alel kavmil mufsidinë.”

... رَبِّ انْصُرْنِي عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْمُفْسِدِينَ

“Zoti im, më ndihmo të fitoj prej popullit shkatërrimtar (të korruptuar).”

(El-Ankebutë, 30)















Lutja për të fituar betejën



“Rabbena efrig ‘alejna sabren

ve thebbit ekdamena

vensurna ‘alel kavmil kafirinë”

... رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْراً وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا

وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ

“Zoti ynë, na pajis neve me durim,

na forco këmbët tona,

dhe na ndihmo ndaj popullit pabesimtar.”

(El-Bekare, 250)







Lutja për shpëtim prej kriminelëve dhe pabesimtarëve



“Rabbena la texh’alna fitneten lil kavmidh-dhaliminë,

ve nexhxhina birahmetike minel kavmil kafirinë.”

... رَبَّنَا لا تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ .

وَنَجِّنَا بِرَحْمَتِكَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ .

”Zoti ynë, mos i jep rast popullit kriminel të na sprovojë,

dhe me mëshirën Tënde na shpëto prej popullit pabesimtar.”

(Junus, 85-86)











Lutja për shpëtim ndaj kriminelëve



“Rabbi nexhxhinij minel kavmidh-dhaliminë.”

... رَبِّ نَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ

“Zoti im, më shpëto nga populli kriminel.”

(El-Kasas, 21)















Lutja kundër fitneve



“Rabbena la texh’al-lena fitneten lil-ledhine keferu,

vagfir lena Rabbena

inneke entel Azizul Hakimë.”

رَبَّنَا لا تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا رَبَّنَا

إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ

“Zoti ynë, mos na bën që të sprovohemi nga populli pabesimtar,

falna gabimet tona o Zoti ynë,

vërtet Ti je i Fuqishëm, i Urtë.”

(El-Mumtehine, 4)









Falënderim për shpëtimin nga populli kriminel



“Elhamdu li-lahil-ledhi nexhana minel kavmidh- dhaliminë.”

... الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي نَجَّانَا مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ

“Falënderimi i takon Allahut, i Cili na shpëtoi nga populli kriminel.”

(El-Muëminunë, 28)













Lutja për paragjykim të mirë të popullit ndaj vetvetes



“Rabbihkum bil hak

ve Rabbunerr-Rrahmanul-muste’anu ‘ala ma tesifunë.”

... رَبِّ احْكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَرَبُّنَا الرَّحْمَنُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ

“Zoti im, gjyko me meritë (mes meje dhe atyre).”

O Zoti ynë Bamirës, Ti je Ai te i Cili kërkohet ndihmë dhe mbrojtje ndaj atyre që i mveshin Allahut (çështje të ndaluara).”

(Enbija, 112)













Lutja për shpëtim ndaj pabesimtarëve



“Innij maglubun fentesir.”

... أَنِّي مَغْلُوبٌ فَانْتَصِرْ

“Vërtet unë jam i mundur, më ndihmo.”

(El-Kamer, 10)

----------


## silentgirl

O zot te lutem bej qe ta ndryshojne perseri forumin,ta bejne sic ishte..........  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## VOLSIV

> O zot te lutem bej qe ta ndryshojne perseri forumin,ta bejne sic ishte..........


>>> Shiko se vetem ngjyrat kane ndryshuar, llogjika eshte e njejta. Tani qe u aktivizua edhe "Postimet e reja" duket sikur nuk eshte dhe aq keq. Keshtu qe lutu per ndonje gje tjeter me mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## VOLSIV

O Zot. Ty po te drejtohem nderkohe qe me vine ndermend fjalet tua. Ti the: "Nese dy prej jush do ti luten Atit tim ne emrin tim, Ai do ta degjoje lutjen tuaj". O Krijues te lutem be qe te mos i harrojme keto fjale dhe me besim te lutemi vazhdimisht. Ki meshire o At per shpirterat tane, falna fajet tona dhe na merr ne mbreterine per te cilen Jezusi na foli. Po te lutem ki meshire per te gjithe Shqipetaret, mos lejo qe e keqja te bej me ta cfare te doje. Ndricoje pak me shume kete vend o At qe te jene me afer teje. Po te lutem ne emer te Krishtit, birit tend dhe Zotit tone. Amen.

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Me jep forcen te te kerkoj.

Zot, shpresa ime e vetme
Degjoje lutjen time
Mos lejo qe nga lodhja 
te pushoj se kerkuari fytyren tende

Me jep forcen qe te kerkoj Ty
qe me ke bere dhuraten qe te te gjej
dhe me ke dhene shpresen
qe te te afrohem gjithmone e me shume

Perkushtimi im dhe dobesite e mia
jane para syve te Ty o Zot.
Forcoje perkushtimin tim
dhe sheroi dobesite e mia.

O Zot eja ne ndihme
qe kurr te mos harroj Ty
dhe te jetoj gjithmone ne prezencen tende.

bë o Zot, Hyji im
qe une te te njoh gjithmone e me shume
dhe te te dua me gjithe zemer.

Amen.
[Sant’Agostino, (354-430) ]

----------


## [Asteroid]

O Zot, jepi ati qe rri kot , se ai qe punon, dicka e fiton !

----------

